# Spiele Downloads zu teuer



## julio1000 (17. November 2011)

Warum sind Spiele Downloads eigentlich so teuer? Z. b. bei Gamesload sind aktuelle Spieletitel wie Anno 2070 teurer als bei Amazon oder beim Media Markt um die Ecke. Skyrim liegt gerade mal 5 Cent unter Amazon, dafür erhält man aber nur den Code für den Steam Download und darf stundenlang saugen.

Über den Handel erhalte ich aber immerhin noch eine Verpackung mit DVD und zumindest einem Handbuch farbig gedruckt, bei The Witcher 2 sogar noch ein Lösungsbuch und ein paar nette Gimmicks.  Bei der Download Version habe ich das alles nicht oder nur elektronisch (Handbuch) und muss ggf. noch Geld für Rohlinge ausgeben, wenn ich die Dateien brennen will + Zeit opfern. ^^ Wieso für all das noch mehr Geld ausgeben. Über Amazon hat man so'n Spiel doch auch in spätestens 2 Tagen.


----------



## derP4computer (17. November 2011)

Habe gerade mal bei Steam geschaut, da ist es auch teurer.

Hier ANNO 2070: Pc: Amazon.de: Games das ist O.K.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. November 2011)

julio1000 schrieb:


> Warum sind Spiele Downloads eigentlich so teuer? Z. b. bei Gamesload sind aktuelle Spieletitel wie Anno 2070 teurer als bei Amazon oder beim Media Markt um die Ecke. Skyrim liegt gerade mal 5 Cent unter Amazon, dafür erhält man aber nur den Code für den Steam Download und darf stundenlang saugen.
> 
> Über den Handel erhalte ich aber immerhin noch eine Verpackung mit DVD und zumindest einem Handbuch farbig gedruckt, bei The Witcher 2 sogar noch ein Lösungsbuch und ein paar nette Gimmicks.  Bei der Download Version habe ich das alles nicht oder nur elektronisch (Handbuch) und muss ggf. noch Geld für Rohlinge ausgeben, wenn ich die Dateien brennen will + Zeit opfern. ^^ Wieso für all das noch mehr Geld ausgeben. Über Amazon hat man so'n Spiel doch auch in spätestens 2 Tagen.


 
Neuere Titel sind bei Steam (denn das ist die Plattform Nummer 1 für sowas) fast immer teurer als im Handeln, ist normal. Das Gegenteil ist aber bei Titeln der Fall, die schon ein paar Monate oder Jahre alt sind. In regelmäßigen Rabattaktionen bekommt man ganze Collectionen für nur 3 € oder sogar weniger. Das kompensiert das ganze schon sehr.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. November 2011)

bei Steam kauft man IMMER bei STEAMDEAL ein sonst nie. in ein paaar wochen ist es wieder soweit holiday sale um weinachtenrum Freeuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DaywalkerEH (17. November 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> bei Steam kauft man IMMER bei STEAMDEAL ein sonst nie. in ein paaar wochen ist es wieder soweit holiday sale um weinachtenrum Freeuuuuuuuuuuu


 
Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.
Neuerscheinungen sind immer teuer bei Steam.
Aber oft gibt es super Angebote für ganze Serien oder ältere Spiele oder GOTYs, da sind die Preise dann unschlagbar


----------



## julio1000 (18. November 2011)

Danke für die Tipps, aber meine Frage ging eher in die Richtung: Was rechtfertigt den höheren Preis? Man erhält nur ein paar Dateien ohne Verpackung, DVD, gedrucktem Handbuch, keine Transportkosten usw.


----------



## Rolk (18. November 2011)

julio1000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps, aber meine Frage ging eher in die Richtung: Was rechtfertigt den höheren Preis? Man erhält nur ein paar Dateien ohne Verpackung, DVD, gedrucktem Handbuch, keine Transportkosten usw.



Ich denke das liegt daran das die Downloadplattformen bei neuen Titeln i.d.R. die unverbindliche Preisempfehlung nehmen (müssen). Amazon, Blödmarkt und Co. sind bei der Preisfindung wohl doch noch etwas unabhängiger.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. November 2011)

Im Grunde ist es So bei PC Spieldownload anbieter, der publisher sieh hier seine macht und will MEHR MEEEEEEEHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRR  MMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRR also BWL'ler


----------



## Negev (8. April 2014)

Würd mir auch gern Anno 2070 via Steam (bin von Steam-Konzept überzeugt bzw. hab ich keine lust auf Uplay zu setzen) holen... der preis bei Steam ist aber fast schon unverschämt hoch. Hier zahlt man immer noch 30 € fürs Hauptspiel und 20 € fürs Addon. Die Königsedition ist dagegen bereits für 30 € zu haben, beinhaltet neben Spiel Addon und 3 DLCs.

Steam ist also gut DOPPELT so teuer als Amazon!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2014)

Eigentlich sollte der Kunde es in der Hand haben, wenn man teure Schauplätze meidet werden die auch bald feststellen das man einen Datenstrom nicht essen kann. Ein paar Prozentpunkte für das permanente Bereithalten wären ja noch zu verstehen, aber so nutze ich diese Varianten nur for Free


----------



## Suebafux (8. April 2014)

Warum sind Spiele Downloads eigentlich so teuer?
Weil sie es (sich leisten) können. Key-Verkäufer schwimmen einfach am Markt mit, solange trotzdem gekauft wird, warum nicht?
Der Vorteil für Kunden die alles sofort haben wollen ist das sie es auch sofort bekommen. Keine Warten auf die Post, keine Fahrerei zu einen Markt, es ist schnell und bequem.

Steam:
Ehrlich gesagt mag ich es sogar, warum?
Viele kleine Entwickler haben eine Plattform und so manches Indi-Spiel wäre ohne die nicht möglich.
Es ist ein Software-Ramschladen, so gibt es immer wieder Angebote die ich wahr nehme. Klar man muss auch aufpassen, vieles (eigentlich der Großteil) ist einfach Ramsch, aber man muss ja nicht alles kaufen nur weil es billig ist.
Entwickler die ihr 'ach so geiles Game' bei Steam zum Neupreis anbieten haben ihn nicht verdient, da warte ich bis es mal im Angebot ist oder lass es ganz sein.


----------



## Negev (8. April 2014)

Suebafux schrieb:


> Der Vorteil für Kunden die alles sofort haben wollen ist das sie es auch sofort bekommen. Keine Warten auf die Post, keine Fahrerei zu einen Markt, es ist schnell und bequem.


 
Der Hauptgrund, warum ich Spiele gezielt bei Steam kauf, ist der das die lästige schererei mit der Spiele-DVD entfällt! DVD einlegen nervt und will ich ein Spiel wieder Installieren, muss ich lediglich ein knopf in der Steam-Bibliothek drücken. Nach der DVD zu kramen, installieren, Serial-Eingeben, patchen entfällt.
Ich weiß nicht ob Steam zusätzlich dafür sorgt/sich bemüht das sämtliche Spiele immer auf dem Aktuellsten BS läuft, wahrscheinlich schon?!

Steam ist gleich in mehreren Punkten bequemer!


----------



## Suebafux (8. April 2014)

Da hast du natürlich recht.
Es gibt zwar wenige Spiele bei Steam die nicht auf jedem BS laufen, dann steht es aber dabei.

Das suchen ach der CD/DVD... als Sammler (hab in Zeiten PS1 damit begonnen) hatte ich immer Wert darauf gelegt eine richtige Box+Datenträger, Heftchen usw... zu haben.
Jetzt sind gut 2 Bücherregale gefüllt aber wenn es mich überkommt wieder mal 'xy' zu spielen ist der Aufwand - wie du sagst - insg. doch etwas hoch (auch wenn es praktisch jeden Patch irgend wo zu laden gibt).
Mittlerweile schaue ich vorher bei Steam rein, suche ob sie das besagte alte Spiel haben und wenn nicht überteuert wird gekauft.
Ist ja schon einiges neu aufgelegt und an neuere HW angepasst, so erspare ich mir alte Win98/XP... auf Win 7 64bit doch noch irgend wie zum laufen zu bringen. (Baldur's Gate war so etwas, klar mit etwas googeln und Tricks wäre es auch ohne gegangen)


----------

